# Is this all suitable???



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Been having a look around online and just need some general advice as to whether the bits i think would be ok really are suitable and if not if you could point me in the right direction
Rabbit run:

Rose Rabbit Run by Pets At Home | Pets at Home

I dont think this one is big enough so will be looking elsewhere online

Timothy Hay 1kg by Pets at Home | Pets at Home

Vegetable Biscuit Sticks for Small Animals 120gm by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
Wild Berry Sticks 2 Pack for Rabbits by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
Milk Drops 50gm by Rotastak | Pets at Home


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Found these runs online

Trixie Natura Rabbit / Guinea Pig Pen

The Appleby Dual Purpose Chicken RunSmall Animal Pen by Walter Harrison 180 x 120 x 60cm Chicken Runs for Sale

Trixie Outdoor Rabbit Enclosure 216x116x65cm Rabbit Runs for Sale


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Found this one too

Indoor/Outdoor Rabbit Hutch, Outdoor Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Hutches For Sale, Rabbit Runs - Stylish Hutch Designs for your Rabbits Home..


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

The one's in your second post are fine, i have the middle size one 5ft and a 7/8ft one and there great.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> The one's in your second post are fine, i have the middle size one 5ft and a 7/8ft one and there great.


Thank you

can i ask where you got yours from??

Its the height im worried about as we were planning on getting 2 and joining them together so they have more room


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

With runs they need to be as big as possible! The first one yo showed is too small  Think about your rabbit.. can the rabbit run full speed without having to stop short? Can your rabbit jump as high as it wants without banging its head or escaping? If you are getting more then one rabbit, is there enough room for one rabbit to lay down and sleep while the other one goes mental running around? enough room so the mental rabbit doesnt jump on the sleepy rabbit?  Think of stuff like that.. x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Vegetable Biscuit Sticks for Small Animals 120gm by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> Wild Berry Sticks 2 Pack for Rabbits by Pets at Home | Pets at Home
> Milk Drops 50gm by Rotastak | Pets at Home


Timorthy hay is great! :thumbup: but its a *BIG* no to all the above!
The vegetable biscuits would be abit useless as your bunny should be eating normal veg :thumbup: not fake stuff 

The wild berry sticks and milk drops arent proper bunny food, they can be given as treats now and again but they are not something that bunny tummys are use to, and can be fattening and unhealthy x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Found this one too
> 
> Indoor/Outdoor Rabbit Hutch, Outdoor Rabbit Hutches, Rabbit Hutches For Sale, Rabbit Runs - Stylish Hutch Designs for your Rabbits Home..


Metal runs are great! :thumbup: you can extend them and change the shape and add to the size  I first bought my bunnies a lovely wooden run like the one above, they are very good but tend to get nibbled if the rabbits get chance.

Sometimes its best to look at local wood makers or something and see if they can custom make something or even look for a bargain on ebay :thumbup:

I made my 12ft trampoline stand into a run by wrapping mesh around it :thumbup: its perfect! x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> With runs they need to be as big as possible! The first one yo showed is too small  Think about your rabbit.. can the rabbit run full speed without having to stop short? Can your rabbit jump as high as it wants without banging its head or escaping? If you are getting more then one rabbit, is there enough room for one rabbit to lay down and sleep while the other one goes mental running around? enough room so the mental rabbit doesnt jump on the sleepy rabbit?  Think of stuff like that.. x





Paws&Claws said:


> Timorthy hay is great! :thumbup: but its a *BIG* no to all the above!
> The vegetable biscuits would be abit useless as your bunny should be eating normal veg :thumbup: not fake stuff
> 
> The wild berry sticks and milk drops arent proper bunny food, they can be given as treats now and again but they are not something that bunny tummys are use to, and can be fattening and unhealthy x





Paws&Claws said:


> Metal runs are great! :thumbup: you can extend them and change the shape and add to the size  I first bought my bunnies a lovely wooden run like the one above, they are very good but tend to get nibbled if the rabbits get chance.
> 
> Sometimes its best to look at local wood makers or something and see if they can custom make something or even look for a bargain on ebay :thumbup:
> 
> I made my 12ft trampoline stand into a run by wrapping mesh around it :thumbup: its perfect! x


Thank you for all the above info. 
This is why i wanted to post first to make sure i get everything right before i bring the bunnies home


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you for all the above info.
> This is why i wanted to post first to make sure i get everything right before i bring the bunnies home


The diet, exercise and toys are very important!

*Diet*
My bunnies are on a diet of a shot glass full of excel light:
Burgess Excel Light Nugget Rabbit Food 4kg | Pets at Home

Huge hand full of spinach with lots of brocolli and celery :thumbup:

Always give them mass amounts of hay and straw (keeps there teeth down)

Check on the internet or on here before giving your bunny veg you are unsure of! Carrots contain alot of sugar and should be given as a treat (i give mine it for there sunday lunch each week) You can also grow your own basil, parsley, cress and spinach  x

*Toys*
Stock up on cardboard toilet roll holders as these are great to nibble! :thumbup:

Buy little toys for them to play with like these (ebay can be cheaper):
Rabbit Boredom Breakers | Pets at Home

*Exercise*
Bigger the run the better! Bigger the hutch the better! :thumbup: Hang toys from the roof of hutch or run and it will encourage them to stretch and jump etc

*Other*
I find the £1 blankets from the poundshop can be a huge help to have around, they can be put in the bottom of the cage and layed on, they wash easy and dry as soon as they are out the washing machine! I recently bought a little fleezy bed from the poundshop too! all 3 rabbits are trying to squash into it as they love laying on it! :thumbup: x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The diet, exercise and toys are very important!
> 
> *Diet*
> My bunnies are on a diet of a shot glass full of excel light:
> ...


Thank you

My grandad has a huge 2 tier hutch that i can have but we are thinking of trying to get a shed and turning that into the hutch so they will also have more room there

We are in the process of baracading offf part of the garden so the naughty doggies cannot get anywhere near the rabbits.

I will have a look on ebay aswell and see what i can get from there


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you
> 
> My grandad has a huge 2 tier hutch that i can have but we are thinking of trying to get a shed and turning that into the hutch so they will also have more room there
> 
> ...


Sounds like youre on the ball! :thumbup:
The worst part is winter, my indoor rabbits cant play in there run if theres snow around etc so they have there own room in the house to run around in :thumbup:

What kind of bunnies are you getting?  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> The diet, exercise and toys are very important!
> 
> *Diet*
> My bunnies are on a diet of a shot glass full of excel light:
> ...


The excel food. Do you give one shot per bunny a day???? or just one shot for them all???


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> The excel food. Do you give one shot per bunny a day???? or just one shot for them all???


It depends on the rabbits size etc

My lop rabbit had a shot glass of her own and my 2 dwarfs had a shot glass to share.

They usually want to eat the veg instead so sometimes the pellets are left over for breakfast etc x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Sounds like youre on the ball! :thumbup:
> The worst part is winter, my indoor rabbits cant play in there run if theres snow around etc so they have there own room in the house to run around in :thumbup:
> 
> What kind of bunnies are you getting?  x


We have considering turning the conservatory into a rabbit room for the winter but also as they are in the shed thought would be easier to keep them in there and get some wood and taupalin to cover over the run so they can still have a run around

Would love floppy eared rabbits, lop i think they are called. Found a good breeder in reading aswell


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> We have considering turning the conservatory into a rabbit room for the winter but also as they are in the shed thought would be easier to keep them in there and get some wood and taupalin to cover over the run so they can still have a run around
> 
> Would love floppy eared rabbits, lop i think they are called. Found a good breeder in reading aswell


lop rabbits are usually big so everything you buy will need to be bigger! 

however i think you can get mini lops :thumbup: x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> lop rabbits are usually big so everything you buy will need to be bigger!
> 
> however i think you can get mini lops :thumbup: x


Yeah she has GIANT but also mini

French aswell not sure if thats the lop or not

Its so much easier identifying breeds of dogs lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

This is my Lop Bebe (shes an albino angora so she has mountains of fur lol)









This is Summer (possibly pregnant netherland dwarf)









This is Hunny & Sunny (netherland dwarf litter mates bro and sis!)


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> This is my Lop Bebe (shes an albino angora so she has mountains of fur lol)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my they are all stunning

Our old bunny we had years and years ago looks just like Summer. he was a male and got very friendly with our cat jet (if you know what i mean)

Was the pregnancy planned??


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Oh my they are all stunning
> 
> Our old bunny we had years and years ago looks just like Summer. he was a male and got very friendly with our cat jet (if you know what i mean)
> 
> Was the pregnancy planned??


Thank you 
:lol: Some bunnies do get friendly with old things lol

Bebe is more like a dog then a rabbit, she drinks out the same water bowl and will try and eat the dogs dry food if she gets the chance, shes lays on the couch/bed and sleeps and will chase off any dog that gets abit too close :lol: shes just over 5 years old now

I rescued Summer about 2-3 weeks ago from a young lass who was going to breed her but decided not to. But ive had her to the vets to check on her weight etc and shes putting it on and building nests, so i have a feeling she might have been caught by the buck the young lass had. She told me she use to get them out to play together but stop them getting up to anything  so it could be a phantom but it couple be that shes pregnant. Either way ill do my best for her :thumbup: should find out around the 14th-16th aug x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thank you
> :lol: Some bunnies do get friendly with old things lol
> 
> Bebe is more like a dog then a rabbit, she drinks out the same water bowl and will try and eat the dogs dry food if she gets the chance, shes lays on the couch/bed and sleeps and will chase off any dog that gets abit too close :lol: shes just over 5 years old now
> ...


HEHEHE Bebe sounds great

Good for you for taking her in. If she does end up being pregnant i do hope it all goes well for her


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> HEHEHE Bebe sounds great
> 
> Good for you for taking her in. If she does end up being pregnant i do hope it all goes well for her


Bebe is my rescue bun and shes the most chilled out rabbit ever! She comes when shes called too :lol:

Thanks, Summers gone abit mental this morning and throwing stuff around her cage so i think if she is pregnant it might be nearly time 

Fancy a couple of dwarf rabbits? :lol: x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Bebe is my rescue bun and shes the most chilled out rabbit ever! She comes when shes called too :lol:
> 
> Thanks, Summers gone abit mental this morning and throwing stuff around her cage so i think if she is pregnant it might be nearly time
> 
> Fancy a couple of dwarf rabbits? :lol: x


Ohh do you think shes in labour

Awwww yeah would love them lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Ohh do you think shes in labour
> 
> Awwww yeah would love them lol


Im not sure, She was making lots of noise this morning and has quieted down now so im not sure whether she was just having a tantrum or was going into labour so ill check on her again soon 

Fortunatly either way i cant do anything as rabbits just sort themselves out if they are going into labour :thumbup: x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Im not sure, She was making lots of noise this morning and has quieted down now so im not sure whether she was just having a tantrum or was going into labour so ill check on her again soon
> 
> Fortunatly either way i cant do anything as rabbits just sort themselves out if they are going into labour :thumbup: x


Will you be able to watch or just have to leave her?


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Will you be able to watch or just have to leave her?


It depends where she has them. If she has them in the nest shes made i will just have to leave her too it and check when shes having something to eat or if she has them in another part of the cage i might be able to sneekily watch x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> It depends where she has them. If she has them in the nest shes made i will just have to leave her too it and check when shes having something to eat or if she has them in another part of the cage i might be able to sneekily watch x


Awww

Im bad enough when the dogs are having pups would never cope if my rabbit had babies too

Please so let me know if she has any x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Awww
> 
> Im bad enough when the dogs are having pups would never cope if my rabbit had babies too
> 
> Please so let me know if she has any x


Well shes not very happy today, shes throwing stuff around and now shes calmed down but ive just checked on her and i need to smell like her when i check so i rubbed soiled bedding on my hands and she grunted at me!  defo not a happy bunny today x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Well shes not very happy today, shes throwing stuff around and now shes calmed down but ive just checked on her and i need to smell like her when i check so i rubbed soiled bedding on my hands and she grunted at me!  defo not a happy bunny today x


LOL maybe shes telling you off for touching her mess lol


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> LOL maybe shes telling you off for touching her mess lol


Shes very unhappy atm ....  I think todays the day!!!!!!!  x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Shes very unhappy atm ....  I think todays the day!!!!!!!  x


Wishing you lots and lots of luck x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Wishing you lots and lots of luck x


IF she is pregnant lol :lol:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/115630-positive-vibes-please.html#post1750074 x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> IF she is pregnant lol :lol:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/115630-positive-vibes-please.html#post1750074 x


umm you never know x


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you
> 
> can i ask where you got yours from??
> 
> Its the height im worried about as we were planning on getting 2 and joining them together so they have more room


I got mine from : Trixie Outdoor Metal Pen - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Pens at zooplus

zooplus is great for natural treats, different flavored hays etc.

Your buns are beautiful  xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lollie1515 said:


> I got mine from : Trixie Outdoor Metal Pen - Rectangle: Great Deals on Small Pet Pens at zooplus
> 
> zooplus is great for natural treats, different flavored hays etc.
> 
> Your buns are beautiful  xx


I like that pen. Will it be high enough for bunny?


----------



## Lola77 (Aug 4, 2010)

cant you just make one - probably better than the ones you get in petsathome imo


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Lola77 said:


> cant you just make one - probably better than the ones you get in petsathome imo


I need one that is really really sturdy as i have springers and one is very very naughty and i dont want to risk her getting into anything i have made


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the trixie runs are great very sturdy and good if you have foxes in your area, the cheapest I have seen them are on zoo plus.


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> the trixie runs are great very sturdy and good if you have foxes in your area, the cheapest I have seen them are on zoo plus.


Thank you x


----------

